# Kaolin Poultice - uses?



## Flicker (7 April 2009)

I've used it very successfully for a bruised foot, on vet's advice, and same vet has recommended it for a swollen knee on another horse and it seems to be having the desired effect of reducing inflammation.
I had not come across it until about a year ago.  
What else can you use it for?


----------



## Maesfen (7 April 2009)

Had to laugh, sorry!  
Animalintex is so very new fangled compared to that, we thought it the height of luxury not to have to mess with the gunk that is Kaolin, but I must admit it's brilliant for bringing out bruising, abscesses and the like and probably more efficient than Animalintex too.  
Apart from not having an easy way to fasten it on, it can also be used on the strangles lumps, anywhere where the skin isn't broken and it's best to use it quite thickly so it retains the heat with brown or greaseproof paper over it, a thin coating will do nothing except make you do it again!
Very nostalgic smell!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (7 April 2009)

I had a boil on my arm once and we used it for that. Very exciting.


----------



## Flicker (7 April 2009)

Sounds like the wonder-poultice.
Smells great, and wonderful to apply in the dead of winter, my hands have never felt so warm!!


----------



## Ani (7 April 2009)

really good hot (test not too hot by putting a bit on the back of your hand) and cold from fridge for leg treatment, i.e. cold hose swollen tendon then cold kaolin. A word of warning though, if you use it on foil or plastic, on and injury that is still producing heat it can blister the area. try to only use it on paper or cloth and remember if you are applying it cold to an injury that is still producing heat don't leave it on too long, as once the cold has gone the heat from the leg will warm the kaolin and insulate, so giving the opposite effect you desire.


----------



## Fransurrey (9 April 2009)

I just sniff it when I feel the need. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Only joking. Mine has been used to draw out abscesses. As it's so gooey, you can apply it to difficult spots and it stays on (until pony rubs bum against stable wall, or his jaw on the gate). It's like crime dye, you know where they've been!

My pot is from the year 2000 and I used it last year, still with excellent results, so I think it was well worth the money!


----------



## angela_l_b (9 April 2009)

great face mask!!!


----------



## charliesarmy (16 April 2009)

Sorry LOL what a blast from the past do they still sell it I've not seen it for years used it way back when...on a foot abcess on friends horse I used to help as was totally addicted to the smell....was always a bugger to get off hair if I remember rightly


----------

